# electric timer



## smithe123 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello I need help with a prop that we are doing in our haunt this year. We are using the car lights and horn theme and got a truck grill to put the lights in. We are going to be using a brand new 12 volt 750 crank car battery and we need to get a timer that will shut off after 5 sec which is the longest we want the car horn to be on. We are going to use a motion detector to set it off. The other question is can you use fog in the same area with a motion dector. I am hoping I can find a place where to get this timer that can shut off after 5 sec since we will not be in the haunt controlling everything.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

I need the same thing for a prop im building, did yiu find sometjing?


----------

